# 한적하다 못해 을씨년스러웠다



## Mallarme

> 지하철 홍제역에서 내려 마을버스로 15분 정도 걸려 도착한 개미마을은 한적하다 못해 을씨년스러웠다.



어떤 블로그에서 나온 내용입니다.

"하다못해"라는 표정은 아는데 이렇게 띄어서 쓰이는 표정은 좀 해석하기가 어려우네요...한적하기는커녕 을씨년스러웠다 -- 그런 뜻입니까? 아니면 정확히 무슨 뜻입니까?

고맙습니다^^


----------



## terredepomme

너무 한적해서 을씨년스럽기까지 했다.


----------



## Mallarme

아아아아 알겠습니다! 고맙습니다.


----------



## Superhero1

정확히 해석하면, "'한적함'을 넘어서 을씨년스러웠다." 입니다.


'한적하다'는 길거리에 사람이 많지 않고, 소음이 없이 조용하고, 말하는 사람 스스로도 그러한 평온함이 편안함으로 다가올 때 대체로 사용합니다. (긍정적)

'을씨년스럽다'는 마치 폐허를 마주하는 듯한 느낌이 강합니다. 길거리에 사람은 보이지 않고, 불어오는 바람은 차갑고, 그러한 것들로 인해 나의 마음이 쓸쓸해질 때 사용합니다. (부정적)


----------



## Superhero1

'한적하기는커녕 을씨년스러웠다'도 좋은 해석입니다^^


'하다못해'라는 *표현*은 아는데 이렇게 띄어서 *쓴 것(표현)*은 해석하기가 좀 어렵네요. :d


----------



## Mallarme

Superhero1 said:


> '한적하기는커녕 을씨년스러웠다'도 좋은 해석입니다^^



확인해 주셔서 고맙습니다!


'하다못해'라는 *표현*은 아는데 이렇게 띄어서 *쓴 것(표현)*은 해석하기가 좀 어렵네요. :d[/QUOTE]

히히히...


----------

